# 86 stanza wagon, where is the fuel pump?



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## StanzaMoManza (Jun 19, 2004)

T3rry said:


>


It's in the fuel tank. If you're lucky you can find an access panel under the carpet that's under the rear seat. However, if yours is like my roommate's then you have to drop the fuel tank to get to the pump.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

StanzaMoManza said:


> It's in the fuel tank. If you're lucky you can find an access panel under the carpet that's under the rear seat. However, if yours is like my roommate's then you have to drop the fuel tank to get to the pump.



been there done that...dropped ours. not sure if there is a panel or not though i never looked. the carpet is a pain to pull back....but so is dropping the tank.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

well i found the pump, and it was NOT in the tank, it was beside the tank... so now i know the car is getting plenty of fuel (i took the hose off the filter and it sprayed across the street) but that dman thing just dont start... i also know it is getting spark, any ideas?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

T3rry said:


> well i found the pump, and it was NOT in the tank, it was beside the tank... so now i know the car is getting plenty of fuel (i took the hose off the filter and it sprayed across the street) but that dman thing just dont start... i also know it is getting spark, any ideas?


damn, either its not stock or nissan really changed things in canada


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

thye must have chnaged stuff for canada because the one on my wagon, as wll as the 2-3 i checked in the junkyard were the same.... now if i could only get the thing to start.


----------



## StanzaMoManza (Jun 19, 2004)

T3rry said:


> well i found the pump, and it was NOT in the tank, it was beside the tank... so now i know the car is getting plenty of fuel (i took the hose off the filter and it sprayed across the street) but that dman thing just dont start... i also know it is getting spark, any ideas?


Sounds exactly like the problem I was just having with my '86 wagon. It turned out to be a burned out ECU, but make sure and check the all the fuses, relays and fusible links first.

If all of those are ok you can check the input and output on your ECU to help determine if it's bad.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks for the response, i have swapped in 2 diffrent ecu's from the auto wreckers and it did not help any at all, and my injectors aren;t getting power at all, which tells me its not the ecu because the ecu grounds the injectors... also i ahve checked all the fuses, link and relays, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just so you know, a 2wd wagon has the pump by the tank, a 4wd is in the tank!


----------

